# Anyone want to trade a 9wt for a 7/8wt?



## Jaysloan2015 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a fly logic flp890 premium series reel/orvis salt rodder 9wt 2 piece 9'. I would like to do a even trade, but would also be willing to toss in some money if necessary. Please PM me if you are interested.


----------

